# How to Bank Wire money to USA?



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys have purchased a product in eBay, the seller is from Texas, US and I will wire him. I thought it was an easy process and I will be able to do that from my Axis Bank a/c easily via online but I can't.
Anyone knows how can I do that? I have two days left. The amount is within Rs.1 lac.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

hmm afaik, it's not possible through Netbanking. You could have used a Credit Card for purchasing? But Credit Cards do have an upper limit.

Same for Debit Cards.

Try to find someone who has money in Paypal and willing to help. Paypal has their own charges. You can also create a paypal account and pay via your Credit Card. Or create a Paypal account and pay via your Debit Card IF you have supplied your PAN number and got your account verified.

If nothing works, you might want to sort this out manually with the seller via Western Union money transfer. But I don't know if this is a part of eBay's policy or not.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, please don't say me anything about PayPal. Those idiots are simply non tolerable. I've had my bank a/c, PAN, Debit card confirmed, yet they didn't allow me to pay. I've talked to a lady in their ISD CC helpline and she said it could be an internal security error, I just need to retry. I am doing my retries from then, 3 weeks or more. I've closed that damn account.
Now coming back on topic, can't I just go to my bank (Axis) and ask them to send a Wire to the required account? Why it has to be so complicated? Also I wonder how come these facilities are not provided under the net banking service?
And as per Ebay's rules, well, other than Paypal and Credit card nothing is official. So I take the Wire way or Western Union doesn't really matter...still as the seller prefers Wire transfer I'll try to make that first. If it fails, I'll try WUMT, if the seller agrees to that course.

Going to bank as soon as they open, let's see what they say.......

This is amusing that to pay a Top Rated seller, for a precise item and via proper process this much hurdle is involved. Is this 2012 or are we going backwards


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Now coming back on topic, can't I just go to my bank (Axis) and ask them to send a Wire to the required account? Why it has to be so complicated? Also I wonder how come these facilities are not provided under the net banking service?


Don't know. May be because every Ramu, Shamu and Tito will be able to transfer their "black" money outside India. Easy way to hide your money. Pump it outside India.

btw, contact Axis bank and inquire about Outward/Foreign Remittance. I tried to Google about this and the Google Search Result Links of Axis Bank's website are not working (404). Because they have changed their website. I also have an Axis Bank account btw.

Check this out - *Comparison of Overseas Money Transfer from Banks in India*


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 29, 2012)

If you wire transfer the money well you are not under ebay/paypal buyer protection anymore.

If seller cheats you, you are on your own


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

btw, you can give a shot to Virtual Credit Card thing in your Axis Bank Net Banking.


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 29, 2012)

ico said:


> btw, you can give a shot to Virtual Credit Card thing in your Axis Bank Net Banking.




yes create virtual CC and do a guest paypal checkout. Use different email address i.e any other email id other than the email using which you created paypal account that was blocked.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2012)

SWIFT transfer should do the job.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> btw, you can give a shot to Virtual Credit Card thing in your Axis Bank Net Banking.





thatsashok said:


> yes create virtual CC and do a guest paypal checkout. Use different email address i.e any other email id other than the email using which you created paypal account that was blocked.


Have heard about Virtual Credit Card but have no idea how to create or work that thing. Will check later for sure. Thanks guys.


asingh said:


> SWIFT transfer should do the job.


What's that pal?

Anyway, a small update, I went to bank with the print outs of eBay purchased item and wrote an application to the branch manager and filled up two ANNEXURE forms (Form III and 7, if I remember correctly) and they said it will be done. Then after three hours they called me and said I need to fill up another form, which came from some FOREX, and that will be it. So I said I'll go tomorrow at first hours and do it. Let's see what happens, I am not taking anything positively until it's actually done.

If anything help you guys, I have purchased this particular item,
• *www.ebay.in/itm/130656469312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_6226wt_905

PS: Google search for Virtual Credit Card shows this site,
*www.entropay.com/

And do I need an existing Credit card to use a Virtual Credit Card of Axis Bank? or am I wrong?


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And do I need an existing Credit card to use a Virtual Credit Card of Axis Bank?


No you don't. Just log-in to your Axis Bank Net Banking and search for this option.

Log-in to Net Banking ---> Cards ---> e-Wallet Card.

Create one e-Wallet Card of more than the desired amount  If you create of $1400 and buy stuff worth $1330, $70 will be debited back. This e-Wallet Card is one time use only and lasts 24 hours.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> If anything help you guys, I have purchased this particular item,
> • *www.ebay.in/itm/130656469312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_6226wt_905



Woooooooah..you getting a Seamaster. Damn...once you get it, please post nice images. I want to see the clasp lock and the back plate. Lovely. Just nice


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> No you don't. Just log-in to your Axis Bank Net Banking and search for this option.
> 
> Log-in to Net Banking ---> Cards ---> e-Wallet Card.
> 
> Create one e-Wallet Card of more than the desired amount  If you create of $1400 and buy stuff worth $1330, $70 will be debited back. This e-Wallet Card is one time use only and lasts 24 hours.


OK, checking it right away.
So this is what you are talking about right?
*i43.tinypic.com/20s6d11.jpg

What's the next step after creating the card?


asingh said:


> Woooooooah..you getting a Seamaster. Damn...once you get it, please post nice images. I want to see the clasp lock and the back plate. Lovely. Just nice


Thanks, my third actually. Just wanted a white one for so long. Definitely will post pics 

Anyway, as I expected, something had gone wrong, FOREX asked Axis Bank a Declaration from eBay Seller as the payment is pending/awaiting for that item and then they could go forward. Fantastic, I have subitted them all the possible print outs of transaction history, payment and order details, and now they *only* that document. Talked to some FOREX guy and told him if it's possible for him to ask for a receipt before buying something and he said, 'hm...well you submit the docs and sign some papers, lets see what we can do!'. Now as we all know that underlined part always ends up with negative response ultimately.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> OK, checking it right away.
> So this is what you are talking about right?
> 
> 
> ...


After you create the card, use it for payment.

It will have everything - number, expiry time, CVV code. (VBV code of your choice too for Desi merchant transactions)

You'll be asked for confirmation password which will get delivered on your phone btw - before the VCC gets created. If you have phone protection on.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> After you create the card, use it for payment.
> 
> It will have everything - number, expiry time, CVV code. (VBV code of your choice too for Desi merchant transactions)
> 
> You'll be asked for confirmation password which will get delivered on your phone btw - before the VCC gets created. If you have phone protection on.


OK, I will create the card as soon as I get the negative from the bank.
But I am still in doubt how to use it actually! (As I never done anything like it before). Anyway, will ask here when needed.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> OK, I will create the card as soon as I get the negative from the bank.
> But I am still in doubt how to use it actually! (As I never done anything like it before). Anyway, will ask here when needed.


Have you used a Credit Card/Debit Card before? Like on Android Market? Flipkart? 

Just use it that way on the transaction page.

Enter name:
Card number of the Virtual CC:
Expiry Date:
CVC code:
Address:


and there you go.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Have you used a Credit Card/Debit Card before? Like on Android Market? Flipkart?
> 
> Just use it that way on the transaction page.
> 
> ...


Ah, that simple, nice.

Nah, sorry I don't own a Credit card  and don't know how to use it, but yea, I used my Debit card like hell


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Ah, that simple, nice.
> 
> Nah, sorry I don't own a Credit card  and don't know how to use it, but yea, I used my Debit card like hell



I credit card also as simple as using debit card. only problem is when u get statement


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

Update:
Shame on FOREX.
This is the reply he wrote to that Axis Branch stuff who was assisting me so far. (Red underline)
*i40.tinypic.com/168ws9h.jpg

That guy must be living in some other plants thinking that for a already purchased item 'advanced payment' term can't be used.

Creating that VCC now.

Oops, tried to create the card and this error message is popping up...!
*i43.tinypic.com/14m58qd.jpg

Alright, been googling and I think max limit for e-Wallet card is Rs.50,000. Am I right?


> The minimum limit for the card is Rs 10 and maximum is Rs. 50,000.



How will I pay amount more than Rs.50K then?


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

hmm limit is 50K. Just checked.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> hmm limit is 50K. Just checked.


Hm!!
Lets see if the seller allows two transactions then...

A different question: I will open a new account, which bank should I chose, HDFC or ICICI?
PayPal has problem with Axis Bank Debit cards, Google said me that, but is HDFC and ICICI okay?


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

Quickly try to find someone with a Credit Card. That's the only way out. Make sure he has enough Credit quota. Usually it is 75K.



ithehappy said:


> Hm!!
> Lets see if the seller allows two transactions then...
> 
> A different question: I will open a new account, which bank should I chose, HDFC or ICICI?
> PayPal has problem with Axis Bank Debit cards, Google said me that, but is HDFC and ICICI okay?


Paypal has problem with every Indian Debit Card. I can assure you of this. All Indian Debit Cards give problems on International merchants - Android Market, Steam, Namecheap etc.

Axis Bank "Visa" has worked the best for me. Everywhere except Paypal.

If you want, you can try out your Debit Card for Payment via Ebay itself. It is likely to work - but limit is going to be the hurdle. Debit Cards usually have less limit.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Quickly try to find someone with a Credit Card. That's the only way out. Make sure he has enough Credit quota. Usually it is 75K.


I can do that, but the seller won't accept a payment from a different user, with different address, I think.



ico said:


> Paypal has problem with every Indian Debit Card. I can assure you of this. All Indian Debit Cards give problems on International merchants - Android Market, Steam, Namecheap etc.
> 
> Axis Bank "Visa" has worked the best for me. Everywhere except Paypal.
> 
> If you want, you can try out your Debit Card for Payment. It is liekly to work - but limit is going to be the hurdle. Debit Cards usually have less limit.


Hm! Some forum said that PayPal doesn't accept Axis Bank Debit cards, but no problem with ICICI Debit cards.
Can't say about Steams or other things, but I have purchased at least ten apps form Play Store with my Axis Debit card, didn't face any problem.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Hm! Some forum said that PayPal doesn't accept Axis Bank Debit cards, but no problem with ICICI Debit cards.
> Can't say about Steams or other things, but I have purchased at least ten apps form Play Store with my Axis Debit card, didn't face any problem.


yup, Axis Bank "Visa" has worked the best. For example, Vyom (forum member) had ICICI "Visa", it didn't work on Play Shop.

Charan (forum member) has his Axis bank Debit Card tied with Paypal. PAN number provided.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

^25k daily for POS for non SBI banks, 40k for SBI for all saving accounts.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

Indian Debit Cards working on International Internet merchants is luck apparently.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2012)

Did you talk to your bank about SWIFT transfer.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2012)

Nah. I am done. Wasted too much time, energy behind nothing. I shouldn't have purchased it, being an Indian I don't deserve to.
Please close this thread.

PS: If anyone here is a crazy watch collector like me, please feel free to pm me if you know any authentic online stores in India who holds and deal in Pre-owned watches.

TIA.


----------

